# RH9 Millennium jade Nur R34 GTR, Made my weekend...



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Well, was up in Glocester this weekend looking at a B5 RS4 with a company called German-Marques, brilliant company FYI. Anyway got chatting with the business owner, Tom, about my old 33 gtr and he said that next door, the adjoining company were currently doing some work on an R34 GTR did i want to go and have a quick look at it because in his works, “ The Turbo is the biggest i have ever seen”. 

Anyway so we popped next door to the company, Powerplant, and low and behold this stunning RH9 stickered, Millennium jade V-spec2 Nur (numberplate to match) R34 with 19’ TE37’s. Im sure i have seen pictures of this around on forums before but in the flesh that is mindblowing. It was up on the ramp so didn’t actually see in the bay only underneath and i must say it looks tough as nails but also immaculate.

Anyone’s on here? If so.......damn you lucky git.... :thumbsup:

Anyway just a very pleasant surprise, made my day.

Thanks, Wills


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

** NUR

Tims old car.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I thought that went overseas?


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Bajie said:


> ** NUR
> 
> Tims old car.



Yep thats it, Stunning stunning car :thumbsup:

I can now say i touched it.............. the car that is!! :nervous:


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Probably back for a service John............

I thought it went overseas too. Only the Drag-R and 33 stayed. Surprised Tim didn't take it to Cyprus with him, lovely car.

DaveG


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Fuggles said:


> I thought that went overseas?


Came back again last year, owned now by R35 owner, Jurgen i think.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Found some pictures of this taken by my brother back in 2007.. At least I think it is the same car..?

http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w218/jasonphotograhy/091-2.jpg

http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w218/jasonphotograhy/093-2.jpg

http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w218/jasonphotograhy/096-2.jpg

http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w218/jasonphotograhy/094-2.jpg

http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w218/jasonphotograhy/098-1.jpg


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

That was Blowdog then Nito`s car


----------



## bava 2 (Mar 29, 2009)

any one got any more pictures of this car floating around ?? if so please post them up ..:thumbsup:


----------



## F34RLS (Apr 10, 2011)

The hasemi fins look great!


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

hodgie said:


> Came back again last year, owned now by R35 owner, Jurgen i think.



It had JM-Import plates so could well be Jurgens. Certainly crossed his path at some point if its not.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

JM Imports sourced this car back from overseas for someone on SOC I believe. I remember reading the guys post about getting it. There was a thread on here about it as Jurgen was after some info about the original mapping. What a great looking car.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Take a look here

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/143375-tims-old-r34-gtr-nur.html


----------



## bava 2 (Mar 29, 2009)

i think the badge on the rear boot is perfect for this car... 
thanks for the link :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Gorgeous car that.... Is it really a RH9 cat car though? with a T04Z? 
remember this when it was for sale at some point. stunning!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Nigel-Power said:


> Gorgeous car that.... Is it really a RH9 cat car though? with a T04Z?
> remember this when it was for sale at some point. stunning!


Yes, 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66cQfnxg1Y0


----------

